# WARNING: Hamburg-Technic - Made Where????



## Dewayne (Mar 1, 2011)

I was about to buy parts from Deutsche Parts USA on eBay. The price was good. Too good. So I investigated the parts' manufacturer, "Hamburg-Technic." I found that their office is in a shopping center in Wiesbaden, halfway across the country from Hamburg. They are in the same building as Grant Thorton, an international accounting firm. Hamburg-Technic has no telephone number in Germany. Even more odd, they have no German version of their web site. EVERY German company has that -- look here www.bmw.de .

It gets more interesting. Hamburg-Technic's CEO and Chairman is Rohan Virmani of Greenwich, CT. Hamburg-Technic's North America partner is Eurostar Industries. That company's president is Rohan Virmani. He is also the secretary and the treasurer. The registered agent for Eurostar Industries is Veena Virmani, who I assume is his mother given their ages and that they live 10 minutes apart.

So if you want parts made in Germany, don't expect anything cheap. And don't buy parts from Hamburg. That city is known for shipping, fish, the Reeperbahn, and the Indra Club where the Beatles got their start.


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

Every purchaser of auto parts should be concerned about counterfeit or knock-off parts made in China. They will look the same, have the same numbers and labeling but a much shorter life. Usually they fail just after the 30 day warranty runs out. I used to drive a VW diesel and there were dozens of postings about a reseller named Prothe who had dozens of websites selling junk parts.


----------

